

Ask HN: How do like to call your Internet Startup? - arunoda

How do you like to call your Internet Startup? Possible answers shown below.<p>* Cloud Service<p>* SAAS Application<p>* Online Service<p>* Internet Service<p>Please share your thoughts.
======
adamtaa
I call my two sites SaaS websites because technically I wrote some software
that performs a service to others.

~~~
arunoda
Cool, great.

